# remington 1100 Tac4



## ctkenc (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm confused as to what Sights come with this Gun ... some places on the remington Web Site say Bead and other say Fiber Optic .... the Remington Web Site Support section seems to be of no use in answering this.

I'd prefer fiber Optic from the factory .... and am wondering about Ghost Ring sometime down the road.


----------



## ctkenc (Jun 9, 2009)

Picked up my 1100Tac4 today ... answer is, it comes with BOTH, a bead and the Fiber Optic kit. Perfect


----------

